# How to share desktop and stream DAW audio through Skype.....



## OleJoergensen

Hello musicians.

Yesterday I had a cam session with a student, over Skype.
He could see my desktop- Logic but not hear the audio.
We also tried swift over, so I could see his desktop and Ableton live but only hear the sound very low.
Is there a way to route the DAW audio to Skype on both Mac osx and Windows?
Is Skype a good solution for this?

I hope you al are well and healthy!

best Ole.


----------



## Anami

Don't know about sharing screen but I'm teaching piano on my mac and what works perfectly for me is Loopback. Works perfectly, you can choose all the apps you want to send through. So you can use standalone apps/logic and FaceTime or Skype/Zoom... It's not free but works really well.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you Anami.
It looks quite good, I will try it .

Now Im looking for a loopback equivalent For windows....


----------



## OleJoergensen

@Anami 
hello Anami.

I bought and installed Loopback and it is easy to use and good.
i also discovered I can use it with Screenflow. I can route audio from both Logic and a mic to Screenflow and it sound good, I have not figured that out with “only“ Screenflow even it has settings for that.
Can I ask how you teach piano online? How is your setup + apps?

Ole.


----------



## Garlu

Zoom might be a good option for video conferencing, including computer audio, your webcam, share screen, etc.
It's great! and Free!









One platform to connect | Zoom


Modernize workflows with Zoom's trusted collaboration tools: including video meetings, team chat, VoIP phone, webinars, whiteboard, contact center, and events.




zoom.us


----------



## jbuhler

Garlu said:


> Zoom might be a good option for video conferencing, including computer audio, your webcam, share screen, etc.
> It's great! and Free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One platform to connect | Zoom
> 
> 
> Modernize workflows with Zoom's trusted collaboration tools: including video meetings, team chat, VoIP phone, webinars, whiteboard, contact center, and events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoom.us


Zoom works ok, but you have to be careful with your routing. If you go with the defaults it does dreadful things to music, especially recorded music. If you want to be able to talk over your music you will need to set things up to pass both mic and computer audio to zoom at the same time.

With music, be sure to use original sound: https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-us/articles/115003279466-Preserve-original-sound


----------



## Anami

OleJoergensen said:


> Thank you Anami.
> It looks quite good, I will try it .
> 
> Now Im looking for a loopback equivalent For windows....


I use loopback and Skype or FaceTime. But zoom is an option because I found out that you can share screen as well. For my piano sound I have spectrasonics keyscape. Now I'm thinking of ways for my students to improve their sound. It's one thing to listen to them play beginner pieces. But If I'm going to listen to for example Chopin, it's get really difficult judging dynamics.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Garlu said:


> Zoom might be a good option for video conferencing, including computer audio, your webcam, share screen, etc.
> It's great! and Free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One platform to connect | Zoom
> 
> 
> Modernize workflows with Zoom's trusted collaboration tools: including video meetings, team chat, VoIP phone, webinars, whiteboard, contact center, and events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoom.us


Thank you Garlu.
As I understand it Zoom is a paid service pr. month.
After I did setup the audio ruting using Loopback I tried an other Skype session with my student and he said he could hear everything clearly. I still have to find a solution for him because the sound from his platform did not sound that good also the screen sharing is not sharp, so it is impossible to read track names etc. I dont know if it is caused by lack of internet bandwidth or purely quality of Skype. 
But well, this Corona virus certainly make us al try some new


----------



## OleJoergensen

Anami said:


> I use loopback and Skype or FaceTime. But zoom is an option because I found out that you can share screen as well. For my piano sound I have spectrasonics keyscape. Now I'm thinking of ways for my students to improve their sound. It's one thing to listen to them play beginner pieces. But If I'm going to listen to for example Chopin, it's get really difficult judging dynamics.


Thank you Anami.

I also experienced lack of audio quality with Skype, which is quite limiting when we work with audio.
I discovered I aslo can use Loopback to send audio from Logic and audio from a mic to Screenflow when making youtube videos- screen recording Logic sessions (I just started). The only solution I could think of, before you told about Loopback, was to setup an old Mac+ audio interface and record the mic separately. Well, I have not tested if the mic recording sound better that way but it is much more easy to just send the mic audio by Loopback- so thank you for good advice .

Next week I will try Skype piano calls with 2 students as a start to test it. I aslo send logic audio + mic audio to Skype or Face-time using Loopback. It will be interesting, most students only have a smartphone..... :-/.


----------



## Montisquirrel

Just check if the Audio Setup in your DAW and in Windows is the same. I had the same problem and realized that I used a Focusrite Asio driver in my DAW but another Audio Out in Windows (you can change that by clicking on the small speaker on the right side on the windows taskbar).

Edit: What's your goal? If you just want to teach piano you can also try to use your piano software (e.g. Kontakt) as a standalone without Logic.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you Montisquirrel, I will check it out.


----------



## dfhagai

VoiceMeter!


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you!


----------



## Illico

AUDIO : Listento: https://audiomovers.com/
VIDEO/DESKTOP : Zoom: https://zoom.us/

Sorry it's "Francophone"


----------



## Dewdman42

Free book on how to use Zoom with DAW's



http://musictechexplained.com/?fbclid=IwAR2ER-f4SfLxOHHPv4syFtV3zJIeecZFoVw0YCzXzJJLBaOLYtqXG1DheR4


----------



## OleJoergensen

Dewdman42 said:


> Free book on how to use Zoom with DAW's
> 
> 
> 
> http://musictechexplained.com/?fbclid=IwAR2ER-f4SfLxOHHPv4syFtV3zJIeecZFoVw0YCzXzJJLBaOLYtqXG1DheR4


Thank you, it is very generous of you sharing this serious and well thought work.
I had decided to try Zoom for my online teaching. Ive used Skype for 10 days and the audio quality is quite pure. But yesterday I recieved a mail from the IT office there is in charge of al IT in the commune Im employed, that there was discovered serious security flaws in Zoom, so for the moment Im not allowed to use that. But I hope Zoom will fix that.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Illico said:


> AUDIO : Listento: https://audiomovers.com/
> VIDEO/DESKTOP : Zoom: https://zoom.us/
> 
> Sorry it's "Francophone"



Thank you for sharing.
sadly I dont understand French..


----------



## OleJoergensen

Anami said:


> I use loopback and Skype or FaceTime. But zoom is an option because I found out that you can share screen as well. For my piano sound I have spectrasonics keyscape. Now I'm thinking of ways for my students to improve their sound. It's one thing to listen to them play beginner pieces. But If I'm going to listen to for example Chopin, it's get really difficult judging dynamics.


Hello Anami.

A question for you if you have time....
I tried Facetime but I cant figure out how to set up the audio with Loopback.
I use the same loopback setup as I use with Skype but on Facetime I cant hear the student...


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

This looks pretty useful


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you for sharing Richard, it looks very interesting!


----------



## Anami

OleJoergensen said:


> Hello Anami.
> 
> A question for you if you have time....
> I tried Facetime but I cant figure out how to set up the audio with Loopback.
> I use the same loopback setup as I use with Skype but on Facetime I cant hear the student...


You can find the settings you have to use on the website of loopback. They show very quickly how to set up.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you Anami.

I have not thought about looking there, quite silly....


----------



## premjj

I've also been trying to figure out how to stream sound from my DAW session live through Skype or Zoom. 

Conceptually Voicemeter Banana should work, and it does, as long as I am using (say) a Media player to play my audio files (latency can crop up though). But I get a bad robotic kind of sound when the sound source is my mic going through my daw, especially with any effects added. 

Zoom looks very promising with its feature of Share Screen with audio. 
But strangely while it allows me to share the DAW screen in real time it doesn't capture audio. This does not happen if I am sharing a regular audio file in a media player. Still trying to figure it out.

Will try out the other links posted here and report back. Hopefully there is a simpler way of getting this done.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Richard Wilkinson said:


> This looks pretty useful



I tried Audiomover and anydesk for screensharing. The quality is very good and it is easy to use.


----------



## Illico

OleJoergensen said:


> I tried Audiomover and anydesk for screensharing. The quality is very good and it is easy to use.


I also tried Audiomover for a week and it works very well. But its not free.

I try now a free solution with Voicemeter VBAN and an UDP stream between two studios over internet (PCM 16bits 48KHz). It works, I have to check now the stability over a long period.


----------



## Illico

See a description of the solution in this thread https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-live-multi-studio.92298/


----------



## Chanokchai

premjj said:


> I've also been trying to figure out how to stream sound from my DAW session live through Skype or Zoom.
> 
> Conceptually Voicemeter Banana should work, and it does, as long as I am using (say) a Media player to play my audio files (latency can crop up though). But I get a bad robotic kind of sound when the sound source is my mic going through my daw, especially with any effects added.
> 
> Zoom looks very promising with its feature of Share Screen with audio.
> But strangely while it allows me to share the DAW screen in real time it doesn't capture audio. This does not happen if I am sharing a regular audio file in a media player. Still trying to figure it out.
> 
> Will try out the other links posted here and report back. Hopefully there is a simpler way of getting this done.


Premjj I using Zoom and to stream daw ableton via Voicemeter as well. streaming sound from any app in pc is ok but except the DAW No sound??. could You advice me how is your solution

thanks!
jjb


----------



## Illico

You have to select VoiceMeterVAIO or VoiceMeterAUX (my choice) input device in your DAW settings.
On VoiceMeter Banana GUI, you have to enable the A1 mixer for both VoiceMeterVAIO or VoiceMeterAUX section... A1 output should be your Audio Hardware interface (with ASIO driver low latency).
To minimize latency and avoid some "robotics" effect, all your interfaces should used the same format (24bit/48kHz for example)
You can check my VoiceMeter setting in this thread : https://vi-control.net/community/threads/share-stream-daw-audio-free.92298/


----------



## Chanokchai

hi lllico your solution looks sophisticated than my requirement especially vban part. i bit novice to know the application of that yet  i just try to live my DAW sound to Zoom or Voip chat program for my piano teacher and discover to use virtual audio like voicemeter

my Voicemeter setup is done the same as you. i manage to hear everything ok from speaker but the only issue is the Zoom part. when enable "share computer sound" in Zoom , only DAW is silent at participants' end. 

at Zoom i select all possibility speaker/mic but not success. sorry if it turns to be Zoom topic

Ableton output is 





my Voicemeter setting A1 out is Focusrite Audio interface 





my Zoom





Any suggestion? please..
Thanks 
JJB


----------



## premjj

You need to manage two outputs in Voicemeter. They are labeled as A1 and B1.

A1 (Physical Output) decides what YOU hear yourself (meaning through headphones or monitors or computer speakers) and B1 (Virtual Output) decides the final output which Voicemeter sends out to applications that are using it as the preferred audio driver. 

Please remember that A1 and B1 outputs will represent the SUM of all inputs you would have assigned inside Voicemeter till now.

So for Zoom (or any similar VOIP software like Skype) to hear the combined output from your mic as well as your DAW (and also any other app like a browser or media player) you will need to select Voicemeter both as your output and input.

Think of it this way. All the mixing and matching of outputs is being done inside Voicemeter. You now have the option of hearing it yourself (Use A1 output) or sending it to someone (use B1, which is a virtual output)

Hope this is clear. 

Do spend time on the manual. It may take an extra read or two but it will really clear up scenarios for you. 

I tried going with some YouTube tutorials initially and clicked on the ones that seemed to have higher views but they were not comprehensive. And I realised what was missing only when I went through the manual later.


----------



## Illico

premjj said:


> ..you will need to select Voicemeter both as your output and input.
> Think of it this way. All the mixing and matching of outputs is being done inside Voicemeter.


Yes, I agree, now all your applications (Zoom) shoud used VoiceMeeter B1 (VAOI) input and ouputs.
Also check that on your Windows sound parameters you select VoiceMeeter as default I/O.
Also check that VoiceMeeter Menu -> System Tray (Run at startup) is enabled.


Then on your VoiceMeeter B2 DAW channel (see your attachment png), you have to enable B1 output.
Note: On my settings I manually enable B1 for Zoom or B2 for VBAN, on my png attachment there were disabled.


----------



## premjj

Illico said:


> Also check that on your Windows sound parameters you select VoiceMeeter as default I/O.
> Also check that VoiceMeeter Menu -> System Tray (Run at startup) is enabled.



Thank you for adding these. They are important steps that I missed mentioning in my post.

May I add here that you can have multiple audio drivers enabled inside your system simultaneously. But only one can be selected as default. In case you are using Voicemeter then that needs to be the default.

For eg. I have 2 sets of audio drivers activated right now. One for my audio interface which allows it to capture audio which comes in through the XLR microphone. The other is Voicemeter related drivers which allow all software applications (such as Skype, DAW, VLC Player etc.) to talk to each other and also be managed inside the VB interface.

Also, I have disabled the default windows audio drivers (Realtek) because I never use them. It does not affect Voicemeter's functioning in any way.


----------



## Chanokchai

Thanks lllico premjj for this valued information i will try so.


----------



## Chanokchai

Hi Folk
My DAW can now route to Zoom with the supports of this nice community. Thanks to lllico/premjj. solution is setting Zoom mic to VoiceMeeter Output ( not sure it called B1 or B2 )

Last notice, in voiceMeeter A1 output i have to choose MME because other driver causing small pop sound even ASIO when playback in DAW. I wish I could use ASIO/WMD because lower latency. Anyway i bear with it for now.





Cheers and stay healthy
JJB


----------



## A.N.D.I

premjj said:


> I've also been trying to figure out how to stream sound from my DAW session live through Skype or Zoom.
> 
> Conceptually Voicemeter Banana should work, and it does, as long as I am using (say) a Media player to play my audio files (latency can crop up though). But I get a bad robotic kind of sound when the sound source is my mic going through my daw, especially with any effects added.
> 
> Zoom looks very promising with its feature of Share Screen with audio.
> But strangely while it allows me to share the DAW screen in real time it doesn't capture audio. This does not happen if I am sharing a regular audio file in a media player. Still trying to figure it out.
> 
> Will try out the other links posted here and report back. Hopefully there is a simpler way of getting this done.


I'm in a similar situation regarding Zoom. If I share screen and audio the other participant can see my screen and hear, what I play in YouTube. But all other sound sources like Windows Media Player, Cubase, Kontakt Standalone and Dorico don't work.

Has someone an explanation or solution for that problem?


----------



## dfhagai

A.N.D.I said:


> I'm in a similar situation regarding Zoom. If I share screen and audio the other participant can see my screen and hear, what I play in YouTube. But all other sound sources like Windows Media Player, Cubase, Kontakt Standalone and Dorico don't work.
> 
> Has someone an explanation or solution for that problem?


I use listento + OBS to broadcast everything that comes out of my computer in hi fi audio.
For that, you need to loopback your sound card, route the duplicated output to OBS, and put listento on the OBS output.


----------

